# Top knot (sort of)!



## sanducando (Dec 9, 2010)

After two hours of patience and chasing around the house, the results below. I still can't get the hair around her eyes to lay flat, but everyday it's improving. She looks adorable but kind of silly...I think in the last photo she's thinking "why oh why??? harummph."

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## JMGracie (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, that's adorable. I've thought of doing a top knot before, but anytime I hold her hair up like a true top knot it looks funny to me. I'll have to try your sort of top knot


----------



## sanducando (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah, I have no idea what I'm doing, I was too impatient to wait until her first grooming to get a bow in her hair. I just knew I didn't want to pull the hair too tightly or her eyes and head would hurt! I also tried the pigtail look but she was NOT having it. 

DBF is going to think I'm crazy when he gets home - she looks so funny but so cute at the same time.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG She looks beautiful. Love it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She looks so cute and it's fun to experiment with topknots! I always get it pretty tight and then just pull it up a tiny bit to loosen it at the scalp. A couple of weeks ago I found some cute bands that I like that had curly ribbon attached - really cute!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think she looks adorable!! You did a great job!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww she looks so sweet. Pink is a good color on her!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I've tried putting Sissy's in one but Smokey practically rips all the hair off her head trying to get the bow off so I don't even try anylonger...that would be the last thing I need ...Smokey eating a bow!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

PS She is beautiful and the top knot looks great...love the pink...looks good against the black and white and very spring looking!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww, its really cute!

Even the most perfect of top knots ends up getting messy within' 20 minutes or so, Havanese have that bed head look, ya know? its part of their charm 

Kara


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

She looks adorable! She'll get used to having her 'hair done' each day.
On our last Havanese Walk, I was talking to a Hav owner who shows her dog, Billie Jean, and she's thinking of doing a French Braid as apparently it doesn't break the hair like rubber bands tend to. I don't know anything about top knots, though....I do the 'Stella Bangs' and love them as my dog isn't a show dog.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, that is adorable!! You people with your little girly girls and cute bows - fun!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:thumb: CUTE! :thumb:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Excellant job on the top knot. I used to groom dogs, and couldn't do a top knot to save my soul!!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Metchosin said:


> She looks adorable! She'll get used to having her 'hair done' each day.
> On our last Havanese Walk, I was talking to a Hav owner who shows her dog, Billie Jean, and she's thinking of doing a French Braid as apparently it doesn't break the hair like rubber bands tend to. I don't know anything about top knots, though....I do the 'Stella Bangs' and love them as my dog isn't a show dog.


Hi Metchosin, what is a French Braid, for a dog? I've done french braids on my daughter's hair before, but even on a girl they still require a hair tie, lol. Also what are 'Stella Bangs'?


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

sanducando said:


> After two hours of patience and chasing around the house, the results below. I still can't get the hair around her eyes to lay flat, but everyday it's improving. She looks adorable but kind of silly...I think in the last photo she's thinking "why oh why??? harummph."
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


Mochi looks just _adorable _ with that bow in her hair lol!!!

Also, she is just a little bit older than my boy Ceylon, right? Cey was born on December 22nd last year... she somehow reminds me of him in those pics, with those furry legs and furry face, but she looks just a bit older; and I think I remember from an earlier post that she is just a little bit older... she SURE is just ADORABLE!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice job! She looks great with the bow. You should talk to Brady's mom, she has a bow compulsion!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sandy, she looks so cute with that little bow. It takes a while for the hair to grow enough to do better, but it happens fairly fast. My boy just gets the bands....but he has had a bow when nobody is around...haha I used a chap stick at the corner of the eyes to get the hair to stay down better - and it helps to repel tear stains also. All I have to say is "Let me fix your hair" and Cicero drops on a dime since his topknot gets done twice a day.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You did a good job, very cute.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea, I have a bow addiction. My goal is to have one for Cassie for each day of the year. She always has a top knot and bow. I do pigtails sometimes, but not often. Your little one looks adorable. My husband never let me put top knots or bows on my boys, but the little girl gets top knots . Here is one of my favorite online bow places. www.bowbizdogbows.com


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Great job! You must be very patient!

I've groomed/combed/brushed Lola EVERY day since we brought her home. She thinks it's playtime when I bring the comb/brush out. But I manage to get the job done somehow, crusts out of the eyes, hair fluffed......quite the workout!

Has anyone seen the CUTE hair accessories for doggies by Susan Lanci? Oh MY!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

She is adorable
I've been trying but no luck with top knots here either


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Great top knot! Zoeys first pig tails HA HAound:


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

It took me awhile to figure out topknots but I can only do them with the plain elastic bands. When I try the bows for special occasions, it takes me forever and a lot of tries. - the bow usually ends up in the back! I'll try to take a close up and post


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have become quite the expert with putting in the bows. I prefer the ones with the french barrette but will use the ones with the bands as well. I always use the plain plastic band first to create the top knot. Then, I just put in the bow. Trust me, it works much better this way


----------

